# Leaf Luster Mini-Seedmaster Review



## Robert1 (Apr 12, 2011)

An intruiguing device! Although I'm not a 'nice neat rows' kind of gardener. And that's the excuse I stick to when my big sausage fingers randomly distribute seed to the four winds, and I get lettuce seedlings popping up all over the place!

I guarantee the Seedmaster will be on my birthday list if my wife spots it though. "It will make the garden look tidier" ;-)


----------



## Lonny_Selin (Jun 22, 2012)

What a novel idea. I found this gizmo in the small garden section of Target. Since I intended to plant small seeds I purchased it along with a few packets of seeds (lettuce and bok choy). The Mini-Seedmaster is built and operates just like the ad and directions say. However, when the directions say: "...making sure tip of seeder is completely seated." it doesn't describe the orifice being so over-sized for the tip that the tip does not seat, it swims in the over-sized hole in the tip. This allows the "small seeds" that it is meant to help plant to half enter the extra space and bind the plunger from easy movement. As the plunger is depressed to dispense, the bound seeds are cracked or milled to pieces rendering them no good for plant germination.


----------

